# 04 sentra body kits?



## melisme0 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have an 04 sentra gxe.Does anyone know when kits will be out for the 04 ?


----------



## silverbullet (Sep 30, 2004)

BUDDY CLUB MAKE ONE!!!!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

^ are you ok?

I am looking for a body kit for my 05 Sentra 1.8 SE


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.importfan.com www.visracing.com www.henshinautodesigns.com

look there.


----------



## Spec Vader (Nov 7, 2004)

*body kits...*

hey...actually im not sure on the 04's but ive got an 03....soon to get an erebuni kit for it.. 

my question for yall is....what would be the cleanest way to attach the side skirts.. cuz when i had my 94 alty i had to screw down the sides right underneath the doors and didnt look too pretty.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think double sided tape or professionally molded or have clips to attach it to.


----------



## Spec Vader (Nov 7, 2004)

double sided tape...now why didnt i think of that


----------



## melisme0 (Apr 8, 2005)

melisme0 said:


> I have an 04 sentra gxe.Does anyone know when kits will be out for the 04 ?


 Thanks you guys i found out some are already out but they won't have the one I want until june


----------



## melisme0 (Apr 8, 2005)

melisme0 said:


> Thanks you guys i found out some are already out but they won't have the one I want until june


 i found one i bought the evo 3 ......should be here in about a week ....why do you have to use double sided tape if the screws work?


----------

